# Bit of a crazy test, Modesta v fireworks, but an interesting read all the same..



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi Guys,

Im the middle of testing a lot of glass, 9h, etc etc coatings, one of them being Modesta which is from Matt from I4detailing which he is now selling. One of the very few which isnt rebottled :thumb:

http://www.brandsalliance.eu/blog/en/fireworks-and-the-damages-they-produce/

And Modesta website - http://www.modestaeurope.eu/index.html

Kind Regards
Paul Dalton

Miracle Detail.
Tel: 07788-441150
Office: 07788-441150
Int'l: +44 (0) 7788-441150
Email: [email protected]
Web: www.miracledetail.co.uk
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MiracleDetail
Twitter: http://twitter.com/MiracleDetailUK
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/Miracledetail
Swissvax car care http://www.swissvax.ch/


----------



## Miracle Detail (Jun 4, 2010)

and this -


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Yes yes, not for the first time you are telling us of your testing of several coatings but you cannot give us your conclusions because "it wouldn't be fair"

This of course excludes the wonderful Modesta products.


----------



## Ballatie (Apr 13, 2009)

Haha, I find all this mystery, cloak and daggers hilarious!

How I do love these posts.


----------

